# 2011 Cruze, 35k miles - white deposits on engine cover



## Hangterisaan (Aug 3, 2014)

hard to say without pics...


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Pictures? Which Engine?
Is it at a dealer? If it is, it could be residue from their cleaning.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Spots like this?










or this?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

After seeing all the issues with the 2011 model year I'm not sure I would purchase a 2011 Cruze. Why was it traded in?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

obermd said:


> After seeing all the issues with the 2011 model year I'm not sure I would purchase a 2011 Cruze. Why was it traded in?


Yep I would pay more for a 12 maybe depending on CPO warranty terms agrees to. I'm half and half on the 13's if you have a dealer that hates warranties work. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------

